# i know this should be in the gaming section but!



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i have things to give away on forza 3.

Namely - any car you want at any spec, whatever.

all you have to do, is tell me what you want, plus your gamertag, and i'll get it sent out asap?

hope this is ok with the mods, im not advertising or anything!

cheers


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Send me something, anything, I'm away in LA at the mo so it can be a surprise for when I get back!

ID is Andypgr


----------



## Moderator (Feb 24, 2006)

Your thread title = " i know this should be in the gaming section but! "

lol, if you knew why put it in OT ?

:thumb:

Moved for obvious reason


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ill have anything you have to offer mate. a freebe is always awesome

Gamertag- dave tango 1


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

drosc78 is me, and i'll have whatever's free. thanks very much.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Moderator said:


> Your thread title = " i know this should be in the gaming section but! "
> 
> lol, if you knew why put it in OT ?
> 
> ...


stuck it in there to try get as much attention as possible tbh!

when playing earlier with a mate at splitscreen, i noticed my credits were at 999,999,999.

now. i've never had a million on that never mine 100 million. and then when i was back in single player i noticed it was still there.

jumped in my R34 and tuned the lot, the money went down, but not by much.

so, after buying cars for everyone here, im left with



i dont know if this has happened to anyone else before?

i'll get you all added and cars sent out to you after work tonight, finish at 9, really dont want to go though!


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

is this on 360? or PS3? 

if 360... capainpotatoes  I'll have anything


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

for the 360 mate!

i'll get it sent out after i finish work!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

And the award for the best thread title goes to...............


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

jason2800 said:


> for the 360 mate!
> 
> i'll get it sent out after i finish work!


Ace cheers...

and yes, it is capainpotatoes without a T.

Not captain. haha.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Could you send me a bugatti eb110 please.
My gamertag is admg1

Cheers for doing this :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

If you could send me a Ferrari 1957 250 Testa Rossa or a 1964 250 GTO it would be very welcome :thumb: gamertag is John74


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

admg1 said:


> Could you send me a bugatti eb110 please.
> My gamertag is admg1
> 
> Cheers for doing this :thumb:


same for me please :wave::thumb:

gamertag mlister5500


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

please send me something aswel please anything 

Angel2wings

cheers


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Andypgr - Zonda C12, i'll add you in a minute - car waiting

dave tango 1 - a koenigzeggzigzagtingtangwallawallabingbang CC8S - car waiting

capainpotatoes a volvo, and a lambo diablo Sv, to make it up to roughly the same price as the other 2 - sent!

admg1 - Mclaren SLR, and an A class merc (pimp spec) obviously haha - no EB110 guys, i dont have DLC - sent!

John74 1957 250 Testa Rossa or a 1964 250 GT - christ, you went and picked the dear ones didnt you *sigh* a pink testa rossa seeing as your being so awkward! - sent!

mlister5500 - you can has F40 - same, no EB110, no DLC! - sent!

Angel2wings - a salleen S7 - sent!

beardboy69 - Cobra daytona - waiting

GeorgeVTR - one enzo - waiting


Courtwa - one of they ferarris, waiting!
right, i'll add you all at some point tonight, i have another list on driftworks i need to complete first, dont worry though, i'll have em sent out!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

jason2800 said:


> John74 1957 250 Testa Rossa or a 1964 250 GT - christ, you went and picked the dear ones didnt you *sigh* a pink testa rossa seeing as your being so awkward!


LOL no worries matey im looking forward to seeing what it goes like when you send it to me :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Send me anything please mate - the faster/rarer/pricier the better :thumb:

I never have cash :lol:

Gamertag - beardboy69

cheers

Same cars as John, and more if poss


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks again for doing this :thumb:

Pimp spec a class sounds interesting


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

could you please send me a Ferrari Enzo, thank you

gamertag is GeorgeVTR


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you send something expensive for my mate hes just started the game today?

gamertag: courtwa

Cheers


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

any chance of a 1964 250 gto as well? cheeky but i love them and never going to have the money for it :lol:

Gamertag xRAGE xExorcist

Daniel


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Could I get a couple of cars please 

1966 Ford GT40 MkII
Jaguar XJ220

Thankies. Gamertag is dew1911


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

if i can, then i will, but it doenst seem likely.

turn 10 banned me for cheating, so i cant give cars away and ting.

and before anyone asks, i didnt cheat or glitch, i promise


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's a ***** (For you I mean, not me), I guess it's with the sheer money you got too, how did you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

jason2800 said:


> when playing earlier with a mate at splitscreen, i noticed my credits were at 999,999,999.
> 
> now. i've never had a million on that never mine 100 million. and then when i was back in single player i noticed it was still there.
> 
> ...


so, it just happened, dno how and i dont know why.

really doing my head in because i cant even upload pictures!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

So what have they done to you?

You get banned dude?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

they banned me from buying/selling on the auction house, buying/selling on the storefront, uploading photos and replays, and gifting cars, im not sure about recieveing though!

They didnt take my money or cars away from me, and i can still play online, so it's not too bad


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I will have anything that you are willing to give me. I am a Forza 3 virgin! I have only had it for 2 days!!!! Boo Hooo.
Gamertag: BIGFELLA1US

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

EDIT: Just read the above couple of posts. DOH!!!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

EDIT, just noticed above lol


----------

